# Surfprep



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone invested in the new Surfprep sanders? I just got the 3x4 with the assortment of different pads. Its pretty cool and attaches directly to my festool vacuum. I can't say the pads are the greatest for sanding out old paint and runs, but they sure contour to round surfaces. Post what you have and what grits, pads, etc. you are liking for what surfaces.


If you are clueless to what I am talking about.
https://surfprepsanding.com/


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How do they compare to a festool sander with an interface pad?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

DeanV said:


> How do they compare to a festool sander with an interface pad?



I will run a double interface pad with my festool RTS and they are ok, but no where near the profile conformance with the Surfprep. Like I said, I think they are designed more for the cabinet industry, sanding new wood face profiles.


----------



## BrianTowns (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a every festool sander made and I must say just bought a surfprep I find it superior.


----------



## Mace (Nov 16, 2017)

I just bought a new Mirka setup and I love it. I know somebody who has a Surfprep and loves it as well. The reason I didnt go with Surfprep is because when I asked the Surfprep dealer if the Surfprep was better than Mirka and in what way was it better all he could say was we have great abrasives and check out our customer reviews.

Im a paint contractor and I think the Mirka was more versatile. I'll use it for much more than cabinets. Mirka, Surfprep, Festool they are all top notch but when I looked into them Mirka came out on top. At least for my use.


----------

